# Trivia 1/10



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2020)

trivia 1/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Apples, pears, peaches, plums, strawberries, cherries, and  almonds all
belong to the rose family.


1. What Phillies pitcher and 2008 World Series MVP was traded  after pitching
a no hitter in his last appearance with the team?
  a. - Roy Oswalt
  b. - Roy Halladay
  c. - Cole Hamels
  d. - Cliff Lee
2. This former couple got together in 2005 and they are  sometimes referred
to as "TomKat". Can you tell me who they are?
3. In the second half of the 20th Century, which country was  identified by
the letters FRG in the Olympic Games?
4. Fill in the Blank ;
The average human has ____ pints of blood in their body  ...
5. The official Motto of the USA is "In God We Trust" because  of a Bill
signed into law by the President in.......... what year  ?
  a. - 1786
  b. - 1896
  c. - 1906
  d. - 1956
6. London has two major airports. The codes are LHR and LGW.  What are their
names?
7. Strange Words are These ; SKIRLING..
Associated with...
  a. - An Olympic sport
  b. - Playing Bagpipes
  c. - Stuttering Speech
  d. - Playing Polo
8. Who wrote "Jaws" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Robert E. Lee was buried without shoes because his coffin was  too short.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - c
2. Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes
3. West Germany
4. - 12
5. - d
6. Heathrow and Gatwick
7. - b
8. Peter Benchley

TRUTH !!
Robert E. Lee (1807-1870) was the leader of the Confederate  Army
during the tragic days of the American Civil War (1861-1865).  Following the
war, he was co-operative with the North on getting the country  working
again, while still maintaining the South's stance on other  issues. When Lee
died in Lexington in 1870, it proved difficult to get coffins  into the area
because of recent heavy rains and muddy roads. In fact, the  three coffins
ordered were washed away during the deluge. Shortly  afterwards, when one
washed ashore, it was found by two boys, and Lee was buried in  that. Because
it was too short for him, however, he had to be buried without  shoes.


----------

